# August 29th Bunker Index -



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Just recently a photo surface of Steve Jobs here in what are likely to be his final days as he is dying of pancreatic cancer. This is a man who by all accounts is an athiest. An enormous amount of wealth and power failed to prolong this man's life. His own will and determination can't prolong his life. All of his (unchallenged) intelligence couldn't prolong his life. 

I contrast his life of wealth, opulence, and power with that of the most humble Christian living on dried beans and the meager fruits of their own labor. We are immortal and will live on past when these frail shells of humanity have collapsed into dust. The Christian will be in heaven singing praises to God long after all of the deeds of men have been forgotten.

Watching Steve Jobs, I am compelled to give thanks. I fully understand now the full meaningless of wealth and power. I am so grateful that I heeded Christ's call and not the lure and pull of the world. While in our weaker moments we might envied the wealth and power of Steve Jobs, none of us who know better will envy him now. If the reports of his beliefs are true, in his very accomplished life he failed to accomplish the one thing that mattered. 

Well, on to brighter matters such as our normal doom and gloom. A BI of 6 today and with Irene fizzling out things are settling back into the normal mode. As I watch events unfold, it seems to me more and more that it will be the hand of man that destroys America and not some natural disaster.










1. Irene fizzles out. Why is this a BI item? Because it should illustrate one simple fact: if they can't tell when it's going to fizzle then they can't tell when it's going to suddenly turn into a major disaster. In short, they don't have a clue. You're on your own. You'd better prep for each one being a big deal because you won't get accurate info from anywhere else.

2. Obama's long-lost uncle has been located! This man was mentioned as being one of the "missing" family members who had come to the west in one of Obama's previous books. Well, he just got picked up for DUI in Massachusetts. He's an illegal alien and for his one phone call down at the police station he wanted to call his famous and powerful nephew. In Obama's defense, we all have an embarassing relative or two ... but I'm using this story to illustrate a point about Obama's policy on illegal aliens: he can't keep up with the illegal aliens IN HIS FAMILY, much less the ones pouring across our borders. They represent an invading horde of epic magnitude but our government is shrugging it off. Hope you folks in Texas and Arizona are ready to defend yourselves. La Raza has been getting ready for years.

3. Yet another "coincidence": Norway's special elite police units had just finished a training exercise MINUTES before Breivik's bomb attack. The training exercise was almost identical in nature to the actual attack. You know, with all the coincidences that have lined up in that story ... one has to wonder who Breivik really was and if he was working for someone else. He certainly isn't what the media claimed he was, which is a "right-wing Christian extremist". His own writings disproved that.

4. A theme that keeps coming up again and again is "How could TSA agents do what they do?" Some government boot-lickers have put forward that they are just patriotic citizens doing their duty. Others have said they just don't understand that they are violating the Constitution. I propose a new hypothesis: they grope you and your children because they like it. A TSA agent was just arrested on six counts of lewdness with a child. The victim told investigators that over the past year, the agent had touched her inappropriately and fondled her genitals. Maybe he was just confused. After all, he does that ALL DAY LONG to little children and gets rewarded for it. Why is it any different when he does it in his own home?

5. The Obama administration is making a case for war in Syria, claiming that the government there has a variety of WMD's that could fall into the wrong hands if we don't intervene. Isn't it a little eerie to watch year by year as Obama is slowly transformed into George Bush?

6. The famous "insider" who claims to be a powerful Democratic operative inside the White House has released another statement. While we don't know who he is, what his agenda is, or why he is leaking this info ... so far he has accurately predicted a number of responses coming from inside Obama's White House. He leaked the info regarding the extension of Bush's tax cuts, the public outing of Operation Gunrunner, and the posting of the fake birth certificate online. Now he's giving us some pretty scary information, but I don't think it comes to a shock to regular readers of the Bunker Index. 

Quoting the insider: "his people are going to raise the issue of race to a level this country hasnât seen since the Civil Rights movement. White guilt got Barack Obama the nomination. White guilt got Barack Obama into the White House." The insider goes on to explain how they plan on turning this into an all out race war with violence in the streets. They are bringing in the Hispanics (illegal aliens) and telling them "the Republicans want to throw you out of the country and Obama wants to make you citizens." I know it's shocking, but it appears our own elected officials are using race and class warfare to secure themselves in power and disrupt the elective process. Now, more than ever, you need to be prepared for 2012.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Re: #6...how is this insider still alive?! If this was the Clinton administration...eep:


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Re: #6...how is this insider still alive?! If this was the Clinton administration...eep:


Isn't that the truth? LOL


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Ernie said:


> ... Steve Jobs ... dying of pancreatic cancer. ... An enormous amount of wealth and power failed to prolong this man's life.


Not to make too big a thing of it, as it doesn't invalidate your point, but that is not the case. He bought a liver transplant. He effectively purchased a second earthly life - about 2 years worth - but he's fast coming to the end of that too, and as far as he's concerned he'd better hope that's the end of his existence.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

#1 Irene may have been downgraded to a tropical storm but the flooding she is leaving in her wake is certainly a SHTF event for a whole lot of people and towns. 100 year floods are nothing to sneeze at.

#5 Obama may be following in Bush's footsteps when it comes to war, but he certainly isn't developing a heart! The only person he cares about is himself.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

wogglebug said:


> Not to make too big a thing of it, as it doesn't invalidate your point, but that is not the case. He bought a liver transplant. He effectively purchased a second earthly life - about 2 years worth - but he's fast coming to the end of that too, and as far as he's concerned he'd better hope that's the end of his existence.


I wasn't aware that he'd already had a liver transplant. I wonder where he got that liver? If you show up in an ER with a liver packed on ice in an igloo cooler do they ask a lot of questions?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I wasn't aware that he'd already had a liver transplant. I wonder where he got that liver? If you show up in an ER with a liver packed on ice in an igloo cooler do they ask a lot of questions?


Questions are dependent on amount of bribe :bow:


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

We had a cancer outreach in our church and a pastor from Cancer Treatment Center of America came to talk with us when we were getting organized. He said that having seen many people die, the ones that had the hardest time dying were ones that didn't believe in God. The ones that died peacefully were believers. That statement has always stuck with me and I've repeated it to several people, hopefully, it was taken and heeded.

#6 I've been reading the interviews with the insider and they are very interesting. I can't believe that someone at the WH hasn't tried to figure out who he is and do a Vince Foster on him.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is becoming less and less about survival and preparedeness and more and more blog posts of Ernie's personal views on ..well.. everything.


I am not a professional nay-sayer. I like Ernie. And one of the reasons I really prefer S&EP over the other boards is that it has been a rational/professional/sderious place to discuss serious issues that affect our daily lives with a potential to do harm. It was also a great place to get information and share ideas on how to rotate cans, dehydrate food etc..

It is quick becoming GC. Steve Jobs religious views have nothing to do with survival and preparedness and neither do Ernie's personal views on them. Airport screeners being perverts has no direct bearing on whether or not we should store water in plastic or glass.

Sigh. And I really liked S&EP too. Between this and the Current Events board it has completely lost it's purpose and it makes me sad.

Hopefully it can be reigned in a bit. I am about to back away from this portion of HT as well... sigh


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I had mentioned before we were picking up my DD and SIL during the hurricane. Their Richmond flight got cancelled and had to go to Dulles to get them in the hurricane. It wasn't all that bad, just some wind and rain, some branches down here and there. Many flights were cancelled and their plane landed early, so it was an easy time picking them up. Thanks for anyone who said prayers for us/them. I did prep for the trip up there (about 3-1/2 hours from here) with food, water, flashlight, etc. We couldn't take much because we had to leave room for a year's worth of luggage in our little car and the 4 of us. I asked my husband should we take the battery charger, tire pump, etc. He said, "No room, I guess you want me to throw in a chain saw just in case a tree is down in the road." I told him actually I wouldn't mind. Of course we couldn't. Funny thing though on the way in to our property there were several huge branches across the road. My SIL and he had to get out and move them for us to drive back to our house. He said he was hoping he wasn't going to have to walk-in to the property to get the chainsaw! 

Regarding pancreatic cancer. My Mom was diagnosed with it in February of this year and was given 3 months to live. She died one week later. When she was told she said "Oh well". The nurses asked how she could take it so lightly...she said she knew where she was going and wanted to go out happy. I'm so thankful that my Mom had her "preps" in order for that unexpected event. I hope Mr. Jobs sees the light in time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> This is becoming less and less about survival and preparedeness and more and more blog posts of Ernie's personal views on ..well.. everything.
> 
> 
> I am not a professional nay-sayer. I like Ernie. And one of the reasons I really prefer S&EP over the other boards is that it has been a rational/professional/sderious place to discuss serious issues that affect our daily lives with a potential to do harm. It was also a great place to get information and share ideas on how to rotate cans, dehydrate food etc..
> ...


One thread a day, makes the forum Ernie's?
The rest of the whole S&EP forum is just what the rest of you make it.
All the "doom and gloom" reports are now in CE to separate them to let them not bother those that don't want them.

I am at a loss to understand this total focus on one poster, that does one thread a day, and that by a reasonably popular amount of people that comment when it is not here.

Anyone logged in or viewing that do not want to read Ernie's BI threads - don't - 
He is not getting paid by views, but there sure is an element here and elsewhere that get their underware in a bunch because he posts what they don't want to see.

He is not attacking you or anyone here, but endures the attacks of those who like to comment about him posting, but no comments about what he posts.

And I get attacked via PM for backing Ernie. But you know what, not one of the attackers, unsatisfied folks post a thread start, or a usually contributing member or were before the BI.

I wish people that don't like this BI, would either start some good threads that they complain about missing, or hush and don't read these threads.

And if any other poster had as much anger, and you shouldn't be posting this aimed at them, I hope I stand up for them also. Especially if they don't start a post to tear down a poster, and not discuss the element s of the post.

For those that are guest and reading so they can rehash elsewhere - have fun.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Well said Angie.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

WOOT! Go Angie, you tell it sister...LOL


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

FWIW, I read the part about Steve Jobs as being very prep-oriented--as in being prepped for what happens to your soul after you die!!! 

As for the race issue being ramped up---I've said it several times now---it's about the only weapon they have. Unfortunately, it's also the weapon of last resort, and we'll see the results of it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I suppose what I am addressing is the change and that I do not understand what has brought it about.
And it is not just the BI.

There used to be strict guidelines for what was allowed and it was refreshing that an area could be singular in it's purpose.

That is no longer so and I am wondering what has brought the change about. Why has it changed? 
In the past such things as Steve Jobs religious views (just an example, but there are others) would be pointed out as irrelevant to survival and deleted or there would be a very polite reminder of the purpose of this forum.
Now non-survival views are commonplace and if some one questions the change they are spanked.

You know me. I have been around for years. And I am not a trouble maker in anyway. In all of these years adn all of these posts I have never even had an infraction or a PM addressing me in anyway.
I am just wondering..that is all.

And I guess it really doesn't matter in the grand scope of things and I will just shut up and go pick figs and muscadines after I hang out a load of laundry. I am just waiting for the spin cycle to end...
.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL, Maybe we need an Ernie-bashing icon for those who can't stand to read what he posts yet return to read every one he does... 

Excellent idea for the naysayers to start their own informative threads and just show us how it "should be done"... 

New saying for yall: "If you can't take the heat, stay out of the bunker"... LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> One thread a day, makes the forum Ernie's?
> The rest of the whole S&EP forum is just what the rest of you make it.
> All the "doom and gloom" reports are now in CE to separate them to let them not bother those that don't want them.
> 
> ...


amen angie.....

Ernie...keep on posting your thougths and views please along with news and events that will effect us.death being one that is and will effect each person on this forum.now and at end of my life i want God/Jesus around guideing me and showing me my path.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

You still have figs and muscadines? I'm impressed. Those are always gone by the first week or August around here.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

NewGround said:


> New saying for yall: "If you can't take the heat, stay out of the bunker"... LOL



That pretty much says it all. 
Such comments as you see above and 'Speak it, sister" would not have occurred in the previous and original manifestation of the forum. It was a more supportive and collaborative forum. I mean.. that comment would have never occurred. It just wasn't that way among us all.

I am saddened and off to pick. Oh... and I am one of the lucky people in the world that doesn't get chiggers so I can pick with joy. 


And I think, after all these years, perhaps I shall take you advice kind sir.

I swear I thought I would never see the day....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> I suppose what I am addressing is the change and that I do not understand what has brought it about.
> And it is not just the BI.
> 
> There used to be strict guidelines for what was allowed and it was refreshing that an area could be singular in it's purpose.
> ...


Life happened, or death happened.
The world is going to heck in a handbasked, and unfortunately there is an element of the government's hand in it.

I would absolutely LOVE to not have to consider either element.

And it would help immensely if you could post some of those before BI types of posts - it might help to get this back more on a postive reason for prepping than what I'm seeing on the nightly news and seeing in real life when I go to the grocery store and see a $2 package of chicken for $6 now. 

I'm sorta sorry I went off, but there is an element here and elsewhere that has one purpose and that is to shut the Ernie's the TNHermits and such up. They don't want to see this, they want to put them away as dangerous people.

We still need to prep for all those things that we've always prepped for, we really do - but now the issues are ramping up all the time.

If someone else wanted to start posting a thread a day on Prepping issues that help in general, great - either folks will like it or not. But as long as it did not tear others down, I hope it works out and I'd back it.

And with Ernie - the political ramifications having an impact on us and how we prepare - it just is. His method of saying things is a bit flambouyant, but what what happens in this forum if he misses a day or two - how many look to see a summary of things they don't see in the news and the BI is nothing more than a jumping off point to check things out and then decide for yourself if it pertains to you and yours. No where does he say believe, until someone directly attacks HIM, not the message but him. I don't back him up until there is a tear him down post. Matter of fact, a couple of times I've put what I know differently and let others decide for themselves.

But it is an absolute truth, there is a group that would love nothing more than to shut him up here, or else where - they've made no bones about it and directly to me. The thing is, that just makes him more than a person and becomes an issue. If ignored by them and those that do not like it, this would have never become anything to talk about, but a popular thread that is popular by those that appreciate it.

So, please - if you don't like this post and the ones around it - start some of your own, give some ideas of prepping for job losses, (which seem to be an issues these days), or wild zombies coming from the woods and taking your garden. Or breaking down on the side of the road with a flood going by and no one to help you. There are many, many reasons to prep, pick your favorite and make some threads/posts about it. I would appreciate it, you'd be making the forum what you think it should be, and it may just help someone.

Angie


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My only question would be is how do you prep for things you aren't allowed to discuss?
Thank you Ernie and Angie, for being open minded enough, to allow us all to think out side of the box, and for allowing us all to discuss those thoughts.

As a side thought: I have to feel that some people don't want us prepped. 
For their own reasons. What ever that may be. And are more concerned with stopping us from doing it. So probably don't want to contribute to their own threads..


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I remember the Ernie drought of just a little while back... Gee this forum seemed to have lost a lot of steam then... I'm glad to have Ernie back posting... 

But you know what? There are some other topics I just don't seem to care about and I resolve that little dilemma by not wasting my time with those posts... If I get into one by accident I just back out quietly and move on...

Same as when I go out to a restaurant, I don't ask them to change the menu... I only order what I like on the menu...


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

NewGround said:


> I remember the Ernie drought of just a little while back... Gee this forum seemed to have lost a lot of steam then... I'm glad to have Ernie back posting...
> 
> But you know what? There are some other topics I just don't seem to care about and I resolve that little dilemma by not wasting my time with those posts... If I get into one by accident I just back out quietly and move on...
> 
> *Same as when I go out to a restaurant, I don't ask them to change the menu... I only order what I like on the menu...*


How incredibly sane and reasonable. Means it won't work with 80% of the population...lol


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

Angie, to place a counter to the complaint, I enjoy the BI and appricate the update. Any extras Ernie puts in there I accept as Ernies right since he is creating the thread. 
Besides I like to see them! 

Ernie keep up the good work!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

chickenista said:


> That pretty much says it all.
> Such comments as you see above and 'Speak it, sister" would not have occurred in the previous and original manifestation of the forum. It was a more supportive and collaborative forum. I mean.. that comment would have never occurred. It just wasn't that way among us all.
> 
> I am saddened and off to pick. Oh... and I am one of the lucky people in the world that doesn't get chiggers so I can pick with joy.
> ...


i am a believer and if you want to not believe that is fine by me. i support your freedom to choose.just dont get upset when other talk about what they believe and like reading about.......AND....despite that differences i would love to see more things yo do. i know we dont live to far apart.i would love to see pictures of your plants and see pictures of things you make from them...becasue its about survival...a believer and non beleiver can stand side by side and do homestead chores because they both want to survive for as long as possible.

p.s. did i say how much i love pictures from folks here that are doing stuff?


----------



## SCKYHWoman (Oct 10, 2008)

umm I personally don't want any Ernie Withdrawals again. I find the information he and the others share valuable. Including learning about Cancer and the treatments some recieve LOL.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you Angie for all the B.S. you put up with on the forum. I can't agree with you more that if you don't like the BI, then DO NOT come here and read it. Why put yourself through such torture in reading it in the first place, then in responding and counter responding? I'm sure you could find many more ways to fill in that valuable time period of your day.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

_*I am quoting Ernies post- so that I can show how it is going to help *me* be better prepared...*_


Ernie said:


> Just recently a photo surface of Steve Jobs here in what are likely to be his final days as he is dying of pancreatic cancer. This is a man who by all accounts is an athiest. An enormous amount of wealth and power failed to prolong this man's life. His own will and determination can't prolong his life. All of his (unchallenged) intelligence couldn't prolong his life.
> 
> I contrast his life of wealth, opulence, and power with that of the most humble Christian living on dried beans and the meager fruits of their own labor. We are immortal and will live on past when these frail shells of humanity have collapsed into dust. The Christian will be in heaven singing praises to God long after all of the deeds of men have been forgotten.
> 
> ...


*2012 is going to be scary, this helps me prepare to know that there are others who as assumedly close to the inside that are bucking the ranks, and things are gonna get ugly- and I want to be no NO where near a city or large area...*


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep it up Ernie, and for those that don't like it, go get a job working for the Guvment, seems more'n'more they be trying to "stifle" us!:viking:


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

PATRICE IN IL said:


> Thank you Angie for all the B.S. you put up with on the forum. I can't agree with you more that if you don't like the BI, then DO NOT come here and read it. Why put yourself through such torture in reading it in the first place, then in responding and counter responding? I'm sure you could find many more ways to fill in that valuable time period of your day.


I thank you, too, Angie! 

And I don't want anymore Ernie withdrawals either. I look forward to reading the BI and if I didn't like it...then I wouldn't. I really don't understand why people can't just read what they like and ignore what they don't instead of trying to get it taken away from those that enjoy it. Things like that are happening all over our country especially concerning religious views and freedom of speech. Examples: baby Jesus in the manger in the town square, prayer before games or listening to conservative radio. Instead of ignoring or just not participating in the events if they don't like it, they want to shut it down. I think a lot of people here feel threatened by Ernie in that regard. Hang in there Ernie!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

_chickenista_ feels threatened by Ernie and wants to shut something down? Seriously??


Personally, I rarely read the BI for the simple fact that it does indeed seem to be Ernie's personal soapbox. But then, I would say a good 50% of posts in all of the forums on this board are exactly that... 
No big deal for me to skip it.

However, I _also_ don't see the point in jumping all over a fellow member for pointing out that she thinks the board in general has taken a noticeable turn from the original feel.
Let's maintain some perspective, guys... This immediate dividing up into teams ("us against them") thing is part of the problem.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ErinP said:


> Right now there must be 4 threads on this front page of the forum.
> cause 2 of them were created by Ernie - this one, and one from a few days ago about buying land.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

My recent "Ernie Withdrawal" was almost fatal. I am so glad he is back with the Bunker report. Now I may pull through!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

The dividing up starts when some one tryes to stop the thread from proceeding with it's natural course. Really would it hurt so much to go read another thread?

Best thing we can do is go back to the original post and proceed as normal. let the ones who don't like this one go read a different one.JMO.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Ernie said:


> Just recently a photo surface of Steve Jobs here in what are likely to be his final days as he is dying of pancreatic cancer. This is a man who by all accounts is an athiest. An enormous amount of wealth and power failed to prolong this man's life. His own will and determination can't prolong his life. All of his (unchallenged) intelligence couldn't prolong his life.


Aside from the rest of this nonsensical piece of "data", Jobs is a Buddhist, not an atheist.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

SquashNut said:


> The dividing up starts when some one tryes to stop the thread from proceeding with it's natural course. Really would it hurt so much to go read another thread?
> 
> Best thing we can do is go back to the original post and proceed as normal. let the ones who don't like this one go read a different one.JMO.


Squashnut- I agree with you- plus....
All I am getting from this is once again- someone posts something conservative- or posts something Christian ... and they find 800 thousand other reasons to tear the person down.... 

go read another thread for pete sakes those of you that don't wanna read the BI... geeeish-


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Dutchie said:


> Aside from the rest of this nonsensical piece of "data", Jobs is a Buddhist, not an atheist.


 Do Buddhist's believe in god(s)? Serious question.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Do Buddhist's believe in god(s)? Serious question.


Found this Invalid:
*Good Questions Good Answers

Do Buddhist believe in god?

No, we do not. There are several reasons for this. The Buddha, like modern sociologists and psychologists, believed that religious ideas and especially the god idea have their origin in fear. The Buddha says:

"Gripped by fear men go to the sacred mountains,
sacred groves, sacred trees and shrines".

Dp 188

Primitive man found himself in a dangerous and hostile world, the fear of wild animals, of not being able to find enough food, of injury or disease, and of natural phenomena like thunder, lightning and volcanoes was constantly with him. Finding no security, he created the idea of gods in order to give him comfort in good times, courage in times of danger and consolation when things went wrong. To this day, you will notice that people become more religious at times of crises, you will hear them say that the belief in a god or gods gives them the strength they need to deal with life. You will hear them explain that they believe in a particular god because they prayed in time of need and their prayer was answered. All this seems to support the Buddhaâs teaching that the god-idea is a response to fear and frustration. The Buddha taught us to try to understand our fears, to lessen our desires and to calmly and courageously accept the things we cannot change. He replaced fear, not with irrational belief but with rational understanding.

The second reason the Buddha did not believe in a god is because there does not seem to be any evidence to support this idea. There are numerous religions, all claiming that they alone have godâs words preserved in their holy book, that they alone understand godâs nature, that their god exists and that the gods of other religions do not. Some claim that god is masculine, some that she is feminine and others that it is neuter. They are all satisfied that there is ample evidence to prove the existence of their god but they laugh in disbelief at the evidence other religions use to prove the existence of another god. It is not surprising that with so many different religions spending so many centuries trying to prove the existence of their gods that still no real, concrete, substantial or irrefutable evidence has been found. Buddhists suspend judgement until such evidence is forthcoming.

The third reason the Buddha did not believe in a god is that the belief is not necessary. Some claim that the belief in a god is necessary in order to explain the origin on the universe. But this is not so. Science has very convincingly explained how the universe came into being without having to introduce the god-idea. Some claim that belief in god is necessary to have a happy, meaningful life. Again we can see that this is not so. There are millions of atheists and free-thinkers, not to mention many Buddhists, who live useful, happy and meaningful lives without belief in a god. Some claim that belief in godâs power is necessary because humans, being weak, do not have the strength to help themselves. Once again, the evidence indicates the opposite. One often hears of people who have overcome great disabilities and handicaps, enormous odds and difficulties, through their own inner resources, through their own efforts and without belief in a god. Some claim that god is necessary in order to give man salvation. But this argument only holds good if you accept the theological concept of salvation and Buddhists do not accept such a concept. Based on his own experience, the Buddha saw that each human being had the capacity to purify the mind, develop infinite love and compassion and perfect understanding. He shifted attention from the heavens to the heart and encouraged us to find solutions to our problems through self-understanding.*


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll jump in here and say thanks to Ernie for all the time and energy he puts into his posts, and thanks to Angie for supporting his right to do so. All I know is that my main "prep" is my faith in God and His son Jesus Christ. Everything else is secondary. Keep up the good work!

Limey


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

If what Becka posted is accurate then we can conclude that Ernie was correct in calling Jobs an atheist, which is the lack of belief in gods.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

limey said:


> I'll jump in here and say thanks to Ernie for all the time and energy he puts into his posts, and thanks to Angie for supporting his right to do so. All I know is that my main "prep" is my faith in God and His son Jesus Christ. Everything else is secondary. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Limey


Thank you Limey- it is what I consider my number one prep that noone can steal and one i can share!


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I think the TSA agent arrest is quite relevant--but I have young kids. I also keep an eye on my state's sex offender registry, for who's living near my neighborhood and what they were convicted of and when. I won't fly, and I won't let my children fly.
#5 points up that it doesn't matter which party they claim, all politicians are the same.
#6 concerns me a great deal--as a mixed race family, living in a lower working class mixed race neighborhood mostly made up of families including first generation Americans and legal immigrants who aren't yet citizens. I don't think any of our neighbors would start any trouble, nor would they encourage any troublemakers, but I could certainly see troublemakers coming into the area thinking they could get a sympathetic response. How would you go about discouraging such without getting yourself in trouble?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I really do not understand what the problem is. We all know what the BI is and who writes it. Ernie hasn't changed his style from day one on doing these reports. He did change the format of the way he reports now...but not his style.

If you do not like the style of writing or whats in the BI don't open it.

I for one appreciates the work that Ernie puts into these post...and he finds things that I can't. I don't just take his word for things...I look them up...and then come across other things that interest me.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Where's the 'like' button for Ernie threads?!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Mainstream news only feeds us their usual pablum....I turn to the BI for the rest of the news. Often wonder how really horrible things must turn before we get even a hint of honest news reporting. 

I don't mind Ernie stating his religious views. Am open to anyone's opinions. Do know after working as a nurse for 35 years that those with strong religious convictions seem to face impending death with grace while others I've cared for seem utterly terrified. OMHO.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

FWIW, I agree with Chickenista.
I've lurked here mostly because most of the time, when something is posted that is "counter" to a majority-held belief here, the rebuttal is a very strongly worded rebuke that is obviously about stating where "they" are at, with little regard to other members point.
This latest attack on Chickenista is a good point - so she doesn't agree and doesn't like how things have turned? Good for her! She has as much right to speak her mind as Ernie does, or someone else does.

As was stated a few posts ago:



> This immediate dividing up into teams ("us against them") thing is part of the problem.


That summarizes it for me, completely.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What is so hard about, if you don't like it, don't read it?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> What is so hard about, if you don't like it, don't read it?


it is hard because they are looking for an argument... that is all... hard to pass a trainwreck that is trying to happen... don't wanna miss the trainwreck - oh wait- there isn't one! yet.....


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

It an't my fault i read threads my mouse won't let me go anywhere til i read them all eep:


Ernie makes me think i look for the BI every day . :cowboy: Myself i think it is much worse in the big bad world than most want to accept eep:


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

Sunbee said:


> #6 concerns me a great deal--as a mixed race family, living in a lower working class mixed race neighborhood mostly made up of families including first generation Americans and legal immigrants who aren't yet citizens. I don't think any of our neighbors would start any trouble, nor would they encourage any troublemakers, but I could certainly see troublemakers coming into the area thinking they could get a sympathetic response. How would you go about discouraging such without getting yourself in trouble?


Sunbee when you live in a city area and are likely to see civil unrest:
1) I would recommend a shotgun first as a backup to protecting yourself and family in case trouble comes into your house. 
2) Have a plan to bug out to elsewhere, ie possible other family members or a close friends home.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Myself i think it is much worse in the big bad world than most want to accept eep:


you said a mouth full there....if people knew or would see and admitt what is really going on and just how bad it is.this world would get crazy...wait..crazier instantly.

just one case..all the disater that have happend this year along..i would love ot see a grand total money wise.i bet it is far more than the total gross daily production of all countries.jsut look at cost and on going cost of japan.how could anyone not see this.this much disaster and draw down on money and raw natural resources is haveing an effect on us overall .i wonder how much rock,stone and sand alone it will take to fix roads all over world and east coast?


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I realized long ago this was a conservative christian board. Officialy or not. Views outside of those two labels are allowed in threads started already, but you'll be set upon as a grasshopper dropped onto an anthill. 

Just the way it is.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll be honest, I used to think Ernie and some of you others were paranoid kooks and a lot of the whole survivalist/prepping was just coming from anti-social societal rejects...hows that for an opening? But over the last couple of years my eyes have been opened to a lot of things and the more self sufficient we have become the more I find that my views are starting to converge with a lot of you on this forum.

I dont always agree with some of the things posted around here but I do find myself at least thinking about what is being said and we (the Mrs and I) have addressed many shortcomings in our own Preps because of this particular forum. 

If I dont like a poster or a thread I just dont read it...seems simple to me.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

InvalidID said:


> Do Buddhist's believe in god(s)? Serious question.


They are spiritual and not atheists.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ohiogal said:


> FWIW, I agree with Chickenista.
> I've lurked here mostly because most of the time, when something is posted that is "counter" to a majority-held belief here, the rebuttal is a very strongly worded rebuke that is obviously about stating where "they" are at, with little regard to other members point.
> This latest attack on Chickenista is a good point - so she doesn't agree and doesn't like how things have turned? Good for her! She has as much right to speak her mind as Ernie does, or someone else does.
> 
> ...


They are not as much as you would like to think jumping on Chickenista, as much as they are jumping on the idea that is hers that we cann't have free speach here. The question is does she have the right to decide what we can talk about? That is always the same question that comes up. Definetly the answer is no.
She has been here long enough to know that if she fights others freadoms of speach, she is going to have an argument on her hands. So perhaps that is what she wants an argument. Otherwise she would stop it.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

salmonslayer said:


> I'll be honest, I used to think Ernie and some of you others were paranoid kooks and a lot of the whole survivalist/prepping was just coming from anti-social societal rejects...hows that for an opening? But over the last couple of years my eyes have been opened to a lot of things and the more self sufficient we have become the more I find that my views are starting to converge with a lot of you on this forum.
> 
> I dont always agree with some of the things posted around here but I do find myself at least thinking about what is being said and we (the Mrs and I) have addressed many shortcomings in our own Preps because of this particular forum.
> 
> If I dont like a poster or a thread I just dont read it...seems simple to me.


Actually we really are antisocial..:happy:

And WE reject society, not the other way 'round :shocked:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Freedom of speech? Train wreck waiting to happen? 
Good grief...


You guys--- keep perspective!
She just made an observation. :shrug:


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> They are not as much as you would like to think jumping on Chickenista, as much as they are jumping on the idea that is hers that we cann't have free speach here. The question is does she have the right to decide what we can talk about? That is always the same question that comes up. Definetly the answer is no.
> She has been here long enough to know that if she fights others freadoms of speach, she is going to have an argument on her hands. So perhaps that is what she wants an argument. Otherwise she would stop it.


I think all of us "conservative" "right wing" "christan" "fundamentalist" or whatever other label type folks actually do support anyones ability to have an opposing viewpoint. It's the fact that when there is a viewpoint that differs from theirs, they want it wiped from existence that gets frustrating.

As far as religious views go, you will never get everyone on the same page, but to dismiss someone because they believe is ridiculous. There is at least as much scientific evidence supporting creation as any other world view, so however someone choses to lean should not be an issue as to their right to post.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Dutchie said:


> They are spiritual and not atheists.


Not to go all Clinton on you but, wouldn't that depend on how define "atheist"?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

ghmerrill said:


> Actually we really are antisocial..:happy:
> 
> And WE reject society, not the other way 'round :shocked:


I'm the other way around. Society has rejected me. It no longer views Christian values as proper. It no longer allows for clear right and wrong views on many issues. It no longer thinks that individual freedom should be the priority in life nor government.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

:bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh:

Dang, what a coincidence.. another thread where people are complaining about the board. 

I love HT but I want it to consist of ONLY what I want to read. My horse is dead so I'm going to ask my neighbor if I can beat HIS horse to death. :hobbyhors

I'm not your google mommy, but this is a helpful list of other places one might consider going to if this forum is sheerly too unbearable.

http://www.survivalistboards.com/
http://www.survivalistboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/
http://www.survivaltopics.com/forums/
http://www.survivalmonkey.com/forum/

That's just the 1st 5 I found on google. I have plenty of coffee and high speed internet. If you need more links just let me know.
:hair:hair:hair:hair:


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

> The question is does she have the right to decide what we can talk about?


Do you all have the right to decide what SHE talks about? NO and NO. My point is illustrated exactly by that statement.

Yes, a person can choose not to read, but in reality, you can be reading along just fine and whammo, suddenly the thread turns. There's nothing worse than abandoning a thread when you lose interest because of egos....makes it really frustrating. So you keep reading, hoping to hop over the carp and onto the real content of the thread.
And, I don't share a lot here because I feel like one of those grasshoppers. The reactions here completely shut down my responses. 
FWIW, I prep too, I just don't stand around yelling about it.
I thought this was a forum were ALL ideas are tolerated, popular or not. Perhaps I'm wrong in that assumption.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

therunbunch said:


> :bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh:
> 
> 
> :hair:hair:hair:


you are the greatest survivalist.......tenderizeing the horse meat for us to grill...you rock gal.....ROFLMAO...SORRY...i coudlnt help myself...ound::hammer:


i am going to fire up the grill now


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

elkhound said:


> you are the greatest survivalist.......tenderizeing the horse meat for us to grill...you rock gal.....ROFLMAO...SORRY...i coudlnt help myself...ound::hammer:
> 
> 
> i am going to fire up the grill now


I do what I can lol. :/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ohiogal said:


> Do you all have the right to decide what SHE talks about? NO and NO. My point is illustrated exactly by that statement.
> 
> Yes, a person can choose not to read, but in reality, you can be reading along just fine and whammo, suddenly the thread turns. There's nothing worse than abandoning a thread when you lose interest because of egos....makes it really frustrating. So you keep reading, hoping to hop over the carp and onto the real content of the thread.
> And, I don't share a lot here because I feel like one of those grasshoppers. The reactions here completely shut down my responses.
> ...


Very valid points, except one small factor in this particular case. Everyone here knows what the thread is, and who post it. No surprises.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ohiogal said:


> Do you all have the right to decide what SHE talks about? NO and NO. My point is illustrated exactly by that statement.
> 
> Yes, a person can choose not to read, but in reality, you can be reading along just fine and whammo, suddenly the thread turns. There's nothing worse than abandoning a thread when you lose interest because of egos....makes it really frustrating. So you keep reading, hoping to hop over the carp and onto the real content of the thread.
> And, I don't share a lot here because I feel like one of those grasshoppers. The reactions here completely shut down my responses.
> ...


i don't think we have to tolerate the idea that we cann't talk about something because some one doesn't want to read it.
I think all of us have been on these forums long enought to know what this is really about.
We don't have to tolerate being told what we can talk about.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Squashnut


> She has been here long enough to know that if she fights others freadoms of speach, she is going to have an argument on her hands. So perhaps that is what she wants an argument. Otherwise she would stop it.


Exactly. Im surprised it has been addressed to the extent that it has. I would have thought Angies original post would have been enough. Maybe there is something in todays BI that someone wants to divert focus from, hence bringing up a hot button topic and keeping on it, knowing that it would turn into this.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

SquashNut said:


> i don't think we have to tolerate the idea that we cann't talk about something because some one doesn't want to read it....... We don't have to tolerate being told what we can talk about.


You have no idea how happy it makes me that you just said that. I bet that will make several other people very happy when they see it too. 

Now, if only everyone will see it the same way then all should be hunky dory.

:thumb:


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Go angie!!! Woot woot!!!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Paumon said:


> You have no idea how happy it makes me that you just said that. I bet that will make several other people very happy when they see it too.
> 
> Now, if only everyone will see it the same way then all should be hunky dory.
> 
> :thumb:


That's funny cause i don't see the consevatives tell the liberals what subjects they can have. Did i miss that some where?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Paumon said:


> You have no idea how happy it makes me that you just said that. I bet that will make several other people very happy when they see it too.
> 
> Now, if only everyone will see it the same way then all should be hunky dory.
> 
> :thumb:





SquashNut said:


> That's funny cause i don't see the consevatives tell the liberals what subjects they can have. Did i miss that some where?


Actually I'll be watching for those that try to tell us not to be what this forum is, and remember, I'm not the one quoted above.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

therunbunch said:


> :bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh:
> Dang, what a coincidence.. another thread where people are complaining about the board.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Agreed!:thumb:

We do still have free speech although it is trying to be taking away from us. But we are not a university where a conservative has been invited to speak only to be booed so loudly, have pie thrown at them, etc., that they have to leave. Free speech loses then. If you don't like what someone is saying, don't show up.

And someone said that chickenista was only making an observation and then was unfairly attacked. No...she stated that she wanted what she didn't agree with to be reigned in.

I'm so sorry to see this thread lose it's focus so badly today. Ernie puts a lot into this each day for us. I hope tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

chickensta - 
all anyone is saying - don't read the BI.
Start your own threads about prepping.
All that other stuff you mentioned were on other parts of HT, continue to enjoy them.
But, I'm not shutting this down.

I do invite you to start threads about food, shelter, what is coming in the weather and what to do, dehydrating chickens, etc.

I cannot help what you feel. No one can but you. But I'm not stopping these posts, they are about 1 a day. There are about 25-30 treads on the front page to choose from..enjoy them.


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

Ernie keep up the good work please


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> chickensta -
> all anyone is saying - don't read the BI. QUOTE]
> 
> Hahahahaa... No it's not.
> ...


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Trinity3 said:


> ....Maybe there is something in todays BI that someone wants *to divert focus from*, hence bringing up a hot button topic


I think maybe the hot button topic was the in-your-face sanctimonious religious attitude being soap boxed in the 3 opening paragraphs that tipped the scales this time.

I occasionally like reading Ernie's BI as it pertains to survivalism and preparedness and current events happening in the world. However, I don't like being preached at about the irrelevant and irreligious failings of some rich, dying dude that I've never heard about before, couldn't care less about and who has no bearing on the purpose of the bunker index. 

I do think such personal opinions about another person's religious or non-religious life would be more suitable for the author's personal blog rather than being injected into what is intended to be news for the general public on a public forum. For the purpose of the bunker index I prefer to see facts and only the facts, not religious soap boxing.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Just recently a photo surface of Steve Jobs here in what are likely to be his final days as he is dying of pancreatic cancer. This is a man who by all accounts is an athiest. An enormous amount of wealth and power failed to prolong this man's life. His own will and determination can't prolong his life. All of his (unchallenged) intelligence couldn't prolong his life.
> 
> I contrast his life of wealth, opulence, and power with that of the most humble Christian living on dried beans and the meager fruits of their own labor. We are immortal and will live on past when these frail shells of humanity have collapsed into dust. The Christian will be in heaven singing praises to God long after all of the deeds of men have been forgotten.
> 
> ...


#3
There really are a few to many coincidences in that event. I hadn't noticed till you mentioned it, these things usually do follow training exercises. It could well be a build-up to paint one religion in a bad light.

#4
I think jobs like that tend to draw individuals who are attracted to that sort of behavior. He probably was confused why he couldn't do at home what he does at work all day long. Since O has been elected, strange perversions are starting to become desensitised, almost the norm.

#5
Obama sure is embracing and justifying all the things he criticised Bush about. Nothing really abnormal about that though. Most politicians do exactly that.

#6
I dont believe in insiders anymore. That information is getting out because he wants it out there. Otherwise he/she would have been fosterized.
I do believe that racial tensions are being built up on purpose with the intent of turning things into an all-out race war. This really should be one of the main things a person should be concerned about prepping for. I can easily see martial law being declared because of it, along with suspension of all constitutional rights. Travel to and in large cities will be manned with check-points. Of course they will be checking for and confiscating weapons. If you have a bible or other christian literature or symbols, ie, a cross on your person or in your vehicle it may be used to profile you as an extremist on a mission.

I wont be surprised if it looks like a republican is going to be elected,an all out race war explodes on the scene, and the above becomes reality.

We live in interesting times indeed.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I think this forum had to change or go by the way side.
By saying you want the old forum back you are saying you want things in this world to be the way they used to be. But they are not. The country is broke, we are in or nearly in a depression and the goverment is having to make deep cuts to stay afloat. Unfortunetly no one is going to let us go back to the care free days of running up credit cards and knowing you have a job to go to.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Paumon said:


> I think maybe the hot button topic was the in-your-face sanctimonious religious attitude being soap boxed in the 3 opening paragraphs that tipped the scales this time.
> 
> I occasionally like reading Ernie's BI as it pertains to survivalism and preparedness and current events happening in the world. However, I don't like being preached at about the irrelevant and irreligious failings of some rich, dying dude that I've never heard about before, couldn't care less about and who has no bearing on the purpose of the bunker index.
> 
> I do think such personal opinions about another person's religious or non-religious life would be more suitable for the author's personal blog rather than being injected into what is intended to be news for the general public on a public forum. For the purpose of the bunker index I prefer to see facts and only the facts, not religious soap boxing.


 Just cause you don't like it doesn't mean he can't say it. If you would prefer a BI without the editorial, perhaps you should create one.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Chickenista, 

I have been grumpy the past few days. Maybe it's because DH's leave ended and he went back over to Afghanistan and I have to start worrying about him being killed all over again for the next 3.5 months. (After 19 mos.. it gets so old. Having him home for a solid month was heavenly.) Maybe it's because of all the rain and the kids and I have been cooped up (like chickens heehee). But anyway, I don't mean to personally attack you. Take what good you can out of the forums and leave the rest. I think a LOT of people are grumpy (me too) and I think, for the most part, we tolerate each other pretty well.

What are muscadines? If you had been my neighbor at our old house in TX, I would have invited you to have all the figs from our fig tree. I was not survival minded at ALL when we lived there so every fig that grew ended up shriveled on the ground, or half eaten by the birds. (What a waste, huh.) I didn't know what to do with them (don't like them anyway) so they just rotted.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I read every post on this forum daily ! I'm fairly new here and I look at everyone's preception on the world we all live in. I don't always agree but I still read them. You never know when someone might just give you a new light on a subject ! If our minds remain closed on the sinking boat we're in we all just go down.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

watcher said:


> I'm the other way around. Society has rejected me. It no longer views Christian values as proper. It no longer allows for clear right and wrong views on many issues. It no longer thinks that individual freedom should be the priority in life nor government.


I guess thats the real rub.... People moved to this country you get away from everyone dictating every aspect of your existence. It was founded on the principals that we all take responsibility for ourselves, and yet it has devolved back into what the founders were escaping.... Maybe thats the ultimate evolution of mans best-complete control of the many by the few. I will even leave the faith based reason of my opinion off, just so we can stop tenderizing the deceased equine!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Paumon said:


> I think maybe the hot button topic was the in-your-face sanctimonious religious attitude being soap boxed in the 3 opening paragraphs that tipped the scales this time.
> 
> I occasionally like reading Ernie's BI as it pertains to survivalism and preparedness and current events happening in the world. However, I don't like being preached at about the irrelevant and irreligious failings of some rich, dying dude that I've never heard about before, couldn't care less about and who has no bearing on the purpose of the bunker index.
> 
> I do think such personal opinions about another person's religious or non-religious life would be more suitable for the author's personal blog rather than being injected into what is intended to be news for the general public on a public forum. For the purpose of the bunker index I prefer to see facts and only the facts, not religious soap boxing.


You know what your getting with Ernie and his posts. If they bother you,why read them? I just dont get it. That would be like me telling you what you can and cant post, and how you have to word it. If you were forced to read his material, I could see some legitimacy to your concerns.
As it is, you aren't so I cant.

If you tried to eliminate all personal opinions about all the subjects that may potentially offend someone, because its a public forum, there wouldnt be anything left that anyone could talk about. 



chickenista said:


> AngieM2 said:
> 
> 
> > chickensta -
> ...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I got some questions for the dissenters.
If threw a diamond in a pile of manure*T would jump in for it.
Are you as smart as a horse. can you heat the hay and spit out the sticks
Are you open minded enough to learn from someone you taught. I learn from my son who I taught.

I have a negative attitude about most everything I 'm told.( Little do they know ) But i can tell you this. I go digging (reading) for the diamond. I've learned from those I hate as well as well as those I agree with. Who is really your friend. If your ugly and your enemy says your ugly and your "friend" says your not ,who is your friend.

Sam Adams and Tom Jefferson violently disagreed but they respected each other and they could count on each other to defend them. And there right to speak their mind

I don't agree with Ernie's religious view right now. But I can tell you we need a whole lot more people like him that have faith in themselves and what they believe. And if it works for him fantastic. and if rubbing a ducks rear works for you fantastic. But why go stir up trouble when you know all your going to do is stir things up against you. Wait and let your God,Buddha or ducks rear to give you the point in time to change things. In the mean time look for the diamonds

And I got one ah Ernie's knives and I will use it to defend his right to speak his mind. And when he serves up a plat of diamonds everyday and there is a speck on one i flick it off make use of the rest.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

And you Christians should know that when someone talks like the dissenters then there is conviction and something moving in their lives


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> Just cause you don't like it *doesn't mean he can't say it.* If you would prefer a BI without the editorial, perhaps you should create one.


I think that might be incorrect. It's my understanding that proselytizing is not supposed to be done on HT, although we all do see it happen frequently in spite of the rules, and it always causes trouble on the board every time it happens. 

My objection is to the proselytizing and the holier than thou dogmatic conviction that only one set of religious beliefs is the correct one and all others are wrong. 

As to your suggestion, I'm not interested in creating a bunker index of my own, that's Ernie's idea and his baileywick. Although to be frank with you if I did I think mine would be better because it would have more factual information that could be confirmed, plus there would be no religious proselytizing in it to push other people's buttons.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> Just cause you don't like it doesn't mean he can't say it. If you would prefer a BI without the editorial, perhaps you should create one.


Let's be honest. He can say it. And I can't discuss an opposing veiw.

It is a 3 paragraph pulpit. He get's to say what he wants about other's religous beliefs. Do you really think I can debate him on the subject in this forum? No, I cannot.

There is no way I, an Atheist, can disagree with the assesment made in the OP and still be within the rules of the forum. So the preaching must be accepted as stated. The athiest opinion on the subject is stifled.

Call it a loophole.

Some posters can 'sneak in' opinions or beliefs that cannot be debated on the forum.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

For me it's not about disagreeing. It's more about people getting all butt hurt that he said it at all. We see people saying, I don't like that you said ____. I say, to bad. 

You are an atheist and you said it right here in public right? If I disagreed with you saying you're an atheist I'd be wrong. If I said I don't like you saying it, I'd be wrong. If I said I disagree with the views expressed, we just disagree.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Paumon said:


> I think that might be incorrect. It's my understanding that proselytizing is not supposed to be done on HT, although we all do see it happen frequently in spite of the rules, and it always causes trouble on the board every time it happens.


True but I don't think expressing your opinion of religion or a public figure's religious beliefs rise to the level of proselytizing. Ernie just expressed his opinion, he didn't say that Jobs nor you nor anyone else should abandon their belief system and take on his. Trying to convert another is what proselytizing is.




Paumon said:


> My objection is to the proselytizing and the holier than thou dogmatic conviction that only one set of religious beliefs is the correct one and all others are wrong.


I look at it this way. If your belief system is so weak you can not defend it maybe you should look a bit deeper at why you believe the way you do. I've had many wonderful discussions on this board about religion. Both from fellow Christians and people from other beliefs. Do they get heated? I've gotten a few pointed remarks aimed at me but I'm a big boy. I learned years ago if you allow someone else to upset you, you have just given them control of your life. 

All I do point out where I think their system is wrong and they defend it and/or point out where they feel I'm missing the boat. In the end we usually just agree to disagree. Its like me and Nevada on politics. We are almost on the opposite end of the spectrum but we can have civil discussions. Heck he's even fairly good at intelligent insults, ones that bite but do have a point of fact in them.




Paumon said:


> As to your suggestion, I'm not interested in creating a bunker index of my own, that's Ernie's idea and his baileywick. Although to be frank with you if I did I think mine would be better because it would have more factual information that could be confirmed, plus there would be no religious proselytizing in it to push other people's buttons.


What is the point of being here if no one's "buttons" get pushed from time to time? If you aren't getting your buttons pushed the elevator door will never open and you'll never see what's outside. If we all agree on everything we many as well stop posting and spend our time doing something useful.

So push my buttons, make me think about what I believe, make me defend it, force me to see what is outside my little box. That's how we grow and its what makes life worth living!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, I said I am Atheist.

I did not say I was better than a particular christian because I am Atheist.

ETA: I am not offended by Ernies post. But re-read those three paragraphs and tell me that an Athiest couldn't possibly get offended by the 'I'm so much better than the rich atheist because I am christian' tone of it.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

time said:


> Yep, I said I am Atheist.
> 
> I did not say I was better than a particular christian because I am Atheist.
> 
> ETA: I am not offended by Ernies post. But re-read those three paragraphs and tell me that an Athiest couldn't possibly get offended by the 'I'm so much better than the rich atheist because I am christian' tone of it.


I still don't understand why that would offend you... If you don't believe you don't believe and you just skim over that part... I am serious that I don't understand why an atheist is upset by crosses on a hillside... But live and let live brother... We can still unite when it comes time to take on the zombies...


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Some hunt for a reason to be offended :runforhills: Ain't no feathers off my duck's but what you believe or what happens afterwards :cowboy:


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

What does an Atheist do when religeous things show up on other forums, types of media and articles?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

time said:


> Yep, I said I am Atheist.
> 
> I did not say I was better than a particular christian because I am Atheist.
> 
> ETA: I am not offended by Ernies post. But re-read those three paragraphs and tell me that an Athiest couldn't possibly get offended by the 'I'm so much better than the rich atheist because I am christian' tone of it.


 I can understand it. But being offended (I know you aren't) and saying he shouldn't say it aren't the same. I see things all the time that I disagree with and I decide whether to respond of not. If I do, I'll debate based on facts as I see them.

But, I do understand your point of view. I also appreciate that you took the time to lay it out in a non-emotional, logic manner. Tough to find on internet forums.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Freedom of speech has nothing to do with this. Everyone is free to say what they want. That doesn't mean they have a right to say it on a forum owned by someone else. Most of us know this forum is owned by a Christian individual. And he can choose to set and enforce his rules however he wants. He has no obligation to be fair to all religions. It seems that Chuck is fine with they way things are. Anyone who has a problem with it can either find a forum to their liking or invest their own money in creating and maintaining one.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

ryanthomas said:


> Freedom of speech has nothing to do with this. Everyone is free to say what they want. That doesn't mean they have a right to say it on a forum owned by someone else. Most of us know this forum is owned by a Christian individual. And he can choose to set and enforce his rules however he wants. He has no obligation to be fair to all religions. It seems that Chuck is fine with they way things are.


Ahhhhh.......a breath of fresh air and reason!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Every thing changes with time including this forum. I like reading ernies BI because it makes me think and look at things differently then I might normally. 

Life is as big of puddle of water as you want to make it. Some people want to swim in a teaspoon and some want to swim in the ocean.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I am what I am and that's all that I am.

A special thanks to Angie who tirelessly works behind the scenes answering my hatemail.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Ernie, you're the 100th poster on this thread! I think that means you win a prize or something.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Ernie said:


> I am what I am and that's all that I am.
> 
> A special thanks to Angie who tirelessly works behind the scenes answering my hatemail.


 

I can't believe you just said that! 

You imply that she's your flunky now. Do you have any idea how demeaning that is?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Paumon said:


> I can't believe you just said that!
> 
> You imply that she's your flunky now. Do you have any idea how demeaning that is?


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha, nice try. LOL


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Paumon said:


> I can't believe you just said that!
> 
> You imply that she's your flunky now. Do you have any idea how demeaning that is?


lets not go into the absurd or twilight zone. :hysterical::stirpot:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Woooooooooowwww! 
I don't know if anyone is even still reading this train. But..
I wanted to say a few things.

First off, I have been reading HT for a couple years, and not posting near as often as most. Mainly because I think I found this forum as a blessing (whoa that's a bit of religious implication, oh dear!), and have learned so much. I think I've become a little more like the person I should be in several ways. The knowledge I've gained is priceless, and I'm still such a rookie compared to most here!

Having read many of Chickenista's posts, I could have probably bet that we don't share the same beliefs, but I like her. :happy2: She has generously offered so much to the forums. And I have NEVER seen her posts be the type that are looking for an argument. Good heavens, I think she just randomly picked Ernie's thread to type out some thoughts that were not unique to Ernie, but must have been frequenting her mind for whatever reason. I am sorry that her member name has gotten dragged into some others' posts. She has never been an instigator from anything I've read.

There ARE, however, several posts here that I DO believe are from those that are lurking for a squabble. Thanks to them, this thing has gone on and on in a silly manner.

I do not have anyone on ignore, but I filter myself. I am an intelligent human being after all, who is responsible for what I choose to let drain the energy from me unnecessarily. It's not that difficult. 

Talk about offended - :hrm: Shoot I got offended the other day when some yankees were saying we southerners don't know good food and such.. and one was a MOD! But guess what.. I'M OVER IT!!!!!!!! No harm done! I just moved on, and kept LEARNING!

After 4 pages, there are too many pieces of posts that I wanted to quote, so I won't go get 'em. 

Finally, I love the BI. I seem to have beliefs very similar to Ernie's, so why wouldn't I? 

There is plenty to be gathered in this forum without upsetting yourself. There will always be the :stirpot: crowd. 
But I bet what some don't figure, is that some battles will be won by the not so loud, while that mess occupies and distracts those others, depleting all the resources out of the stirrers. _*There's you a survival aspect observation of this kind of doodie.*_


----------



## crow67 (Jul 11, 2008)

I've lived most of my life as a sheeple...I admit it...I happened on this site and this forum and it has made me open my eyes and see things differently. Am I a prepper? To an extent. Am I sheeple? To an extent. But thread's like Ernies make me think. The comments left by others, make me think. I may not like what's being said sometimes but then again I may love what's being said. 

I take things with a 'grain of salt' if i don't like it, i won't continue doing it. If i do like it, i can't get enough of it. It's a choice, we are all still capable of making a choice. That's something no one has taken from me, personally.

That's my two cents worth...take or leave it...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I have been following this 'train-wreck' thread and want to add my thoughts, and not only a long-time S&EP member. As I survived being raised not only as a Catholic, but a Polish Catholic - which is even a more strict old school religious sect. I still don't try to force my views/ beliefs onto others, or tell them on how to live their lives for their own good. Or what is someone's opinion of what has/ should be done, for the good of the community, etc...

I bet Ernie must feel like 'Job' from the bible, and wondering what he has done to receive the attention of dissident Atheists, Extreme Buddists, Muslims, Pagans, those Christians of different sects, or even the duck bottom rubbing folks. If someone mentioning religion as part of their mindset of survival lifestyle gets a different person upset, then the offended should learn to find another web page to look at.

Let alone when Ernie previously had the 'Avatar Police' accusing him of having a photo on a 'family forum' showing a domestic abuse photo. Then it was shown to be a famous Soviet Dissenter being searched by a guard, while being repressed in a Gulag.

I do read the B.I. when it is posted by Ernie, but I don't post a lot on it due to keeping my own opinion to myself - as I have mentioned to our Moderator in the past. And not in a way like running to go tell 'teacher' when someone does something controversial or 'demeaning', but rather between friends and discussing the recent events. 

If I find an interesting item or even one that I disagree with on the Bunker Index, I will do my own giggle search to find related information. Yet I take that information Ernie posts along with what I gather from many other sources, including official news information put out by Communists. From Countries such as (P.R.C.) Red China, North Korea, and Cuba, to form my own opinion. Then I set my own Survival Level as to what the priorities should be in my own life. Or if I should have a sudden need to go and attend Mass and receive absolution, before the balloon goes up!


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm just grateful that these posts are here. I can read them or not read them. I can like them or not like them. Then I have the ability to form my own opinion and do as I wish. 

Kathie


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

radiofish said:


> I bet Ernie must feel like 'Job' from the bible, and wondering what he has done to receive the attention of dissident Atheists, Extreme Buddists, Muslims, Pagans, those Christians of different sects, or even the duck bottom rubbing folks.


Oh heck no. God knows better than to test me like that. I would fail. I'm too weak for that level of suffering.

Mockery and scorn on the internet .... that I can handle. People have been burned at the stake for supporting Christ. Even today in Muslim lands, Christians are being tortured and murdered. In China, Christians are being jailed and persecuted by an atheistic government. I, on the other hand, got to read through all of the "I-hate-Ernie" dialogue while eating a piece of chocolate pie and drinking a cup of coffee. Much more of this level of persecution and I may get fat.

The biggest problem this thread generated for me was that my PM mailbox got filled up with people sending me messages of support (thank you all).


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My computer time is very limited these days. Ernie's Bunker Index helps me to get valuable information all in one place. So I'm glad that the Bunker Index is here. Of course, as a Christian I also like hearing what he's got to say in that regard too. For those who don't like the Christian content, why not just skip that part and scroll down to the actual news stories?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I am not on either side of this debate but this I have to say....

I'm giggling over the thought that Ernie needs anyone to defend him. I've kinda got the idea the dude can handle his own self I like the BI but I'll let Ernie fight his own fight

Oh, and I love Chickenista as well

I'm not being snarky, I just have a warped sense of humor and I'm putting off doing Algebra homework


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ohiogal said:


> Do you all have the right to decide what SHE talks about? NO and NO. My point is illustrated exactly by that statement.
> 
> Yes, a person can choose not to read, but in reality, you can be reading along just fine and whammo, suddenly the thread turns. There's nothing worse than abandoning a thread when you lose interest because of egos....makes it really frustrating. So you keep reading, hoping to hop over the carp and onto the real content of the thread.
> And, I don't share a lot here because I feel like one of those grasshoppers. The reactions here completely shut down my responses.
> ...


She does have a right to talk about what she wants, but what does her's add to the discussion, other than the fact that she didn't like what she had read. Therefore, it makes sense if you don't want to read what Ernie posts, then don't read Ernie's posts. There's many here that I don't read because I know they just want to stir the pot. All a person has to do is not read the beginning if they don't want his opinions, just jump down the the BI.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Paumon said:


> I think maybe the hot button topic was the in-your-face sanctimonious religious attitude being soap boxed in the 3 opening paragraphs that tipped the scales this time.
> 
> I occasionally like reading Ernie's BI as it pertains to survivalism and preparedness and current events happening in the world. However, I don't like being preached at about the irrelevant and irreligious failings of some rich, dying dude that I've never heard about before, couldn't care less about and who has no bearing on the purpose of the bunker index.
> 
> I do think such personal opinions about another person's religious or non-religious life would be more suitable for the author's personal blog rather than being injected into what is intended to be news for the general public on a public forum. For the purpose of the bunker index I prefer to see facts and only the facts, not religious soap boxing.


Since Ernie is the one who puts together the Bunker Index I don't see why he doesn't have the right to put what he wants in it. We all read things we may not agree with, so we take what we feel we can use and ignore the rest. Others on here, myself included, believe that our faith is a big part of prepping and hearing anothers veiwpoint on issues of that nature are as useful as other parts of the BI.


----------



## giddy (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I've read thru this and I'd like to say I do really like Ernie's BI. I'll also say I am a Christian and proud of it. I see everyday people around me getting a little more tense and frustrated. Everything has to be politically correct now, you can't offend anyone. Soldiers being buried in Veterans Cemetary can't have the words God or Christ in the eulogy-the words of the service have to be reviewed before being given. No first responders or fireman can be involved with the 911 memorial or no clergy either. We have a president who won't recognize National Day of Prayer but will get on his knees to pray with muslims. I wonder...what would have happened if the first responders and firemen hadn't shown up on 9/11? And yet, they don't have a place for them at the 10 year memorial. We are losing this country right before our eyes. Divide and conquer is the name of the game. We had better wake up and stand up for what we believe. For those of you who don't believe...I don't know what to say other than I will pray for you whether you want me to or not because that is what I'm suppose to do. There's one thing about God, he gave us free choice, either you can believe or not, it's entirely up to you. WE are all Americans, we are a diverse people, that is what is suppose to make us unique.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Veterans Cemetary can't have the words God or Christ in the eulogy


That is simply not true.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

NewGround said:


> I still don't understand why that would offend you... If you don't believe you don't believe and you just skim over that part... I am serious that I don't understand why an atheist is upset by crosses on a hillside... But live and let live brother... We can still unite when it comes time to take on the zombies...


Like I said. I am not offended.

I wouldn't care in the least if any or all posters praised God in every post. 

I don't care if puplic officials pray before a public meeting.

I don't care if the ten commandments are exhibited at my county courthouse.

I don't care if a cross is placed on a hillside or anywhere else.

I don't care. And I like my christian freinds and relatives just fine.

But if one of my christian freinds or relatives made a statement that they had taken the right path and the rich and respected atheist was somehow beneath them because of his lack of belief, the debate would be on. 

Ernie didn't express a beleif in God. He expressed his opinion that he is better than another person because of his belief. He chose to critisize anothers life and belief. 

Do you not see a difference?

I did not say Ernie's post offended me. Ernie's religion does not offend me. Yet, by his post, I assume mine does offend him. I said Ernies post is allowed here because this is a christian forum. If I started a thread stating something to simular effect, except backwords, I'm better than a christian because I am not restrained by 2500 year old beleifs, It would be deleted or locked. But not untill the christians had their say. Give this some time to pass, and I'll show you.

In other words, it's one sided. Christians can talk bad about others. What do you think would happen if I made a case that it's christians that are evil?


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

BI update.
Survivalist/preppers are Balkanizing, leaving an already marginalized group even more vulnerable due to a lack of communication between various factions.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

megafatcat said:


> BI update.
> Survivalist/preppers are Balkanizing, leaving an already marginalized group even more vulnerable due to a lack of communication between various factions.


That doesn't surprise me, I think that's to be expected.

.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

time said:


> In other words, it's one sided. Christians can talk bad about others. What do you think would happen if I made a case that it's christians that are evil?


Friend we are all free to believe as we choose... That's the free will part of it all... I guess I would simply discount your theoretical (anti-Christian) post but I would not be offended by it... 

If you see a doddering old fool in the park talking to an imaginary friend who (in your estimation) feels superior to you since you cannot see his imaginary friend, are you offended by it? Or do you assume it's just a silly old man who doesn't know any better? 

But if the old man is talking to God does it now make a difference to you? 

Do the non believers not see their squirming at mere words only makes them appear to be doubting their own non-belief? If you're not on the path to a salvation in which you do not believe why you must see the old man's foolish ways as nonsense then. Why be offended by beliefs you see as a fool's folly?

Just laugh them off as the rantings of a lunatic. You are certain in your belief that you will have the last laugh in the end, right?


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Regarding the original question of the relevance of the Ernie's first posting to preparedness - any Christians on here would regard spiritual preparedness and the acceptance of Christ as the first and most important prep anyone could ever make. Our lives here, and associated prepping, are but a vapor compared to enternity! I know that's probably very hard for any non-believers to understand, but that's just how we think.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

i am christian and his posts are very relevant to my preparations. just because there are non-believers, does that mean the believers should be denied. just as the government is taking away many of our rights, so are the non-believers taking away ours. if you don't like it turn the other cheek-or press a different button-please.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Paumon said:


> I can't believe you just said that!
> 
> You imply that she's your flunky now. Do you have any idea how demeaning that is?


how is that making Angie a flunky? that is a strange thing to say? and it isn't demeaning either- Angie is the mod- so people will whine to her about anything and everything they get their panties in a bunch over ....right?
this is a bizarre thing to say and it is to stir the pot I am assuming...:lookout:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Becka and any - don't take Paumon's statement too much.

I know what Ernie meant, other's are fishing for issues - I'm not too worried.

It's no big deal. I laughed at it and the following posts about it. Relax, go out and pull some radishes or pick some okra and get those prickly fuzzy hairs and sweat bees on you - that should keep you busy.

I know there have been those on this thread who are here mostly to keep things stirred up - everyone needs a job and a cause.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, I have taken control of the entire forum and made Angie my flunky. She is now chained in my basement answering my hatemail.

Using this forum as a launching pad I will overthrow the government and institute my favorite form of government: ERNARCHY!

Muhahahaha!


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

ERNARCHY!!

:hysterical: ound: :hysterical:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Yes, I have taken control of the entire forum and made Angie my flunky. She is now chained in my basement answering my hatemail.
> 
> Using this forum as a launching pad I will overthrow the government and institute my favorite form of government: ERNARCHY!
> 
> Muhahahaha!


Dude- she better be getting to eat chocolate cake and have coffee !!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Chocolate cake is used to pacify the resistance.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh.
I don't really like chocolate cake.
Got anything else? Maybe blackberry cobbler.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Dissenters will be made to wear funny hats.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very well. Blackberry cobbler it is if you'll consent to lowering the pitchfork. I shall remain Ernie and you shall remain Chickenista and we shall both add value in our own ways.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is not you with whom I whine and quabble.. I just chose your soapbox on which to stand and you to pull out as an example.
No pitchforks. Mayhaps a trowel.

Though some days it is really stretched thin and reaching.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Oh No!!!Agreement and... and hands stretching across great gulfs of perspective  :stars:....

Angie, you'll have to hire me to sit down and read threads like this; they tend to evaporate as I reach the most current post. :bash:

And to think I missed all this because I have been butchering chickens...:sob:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> Oh No!!!Agreement and... and hands stretching across great gulfs of perspective  :stars:....
> 
> Angie, you'll have to hire me to sit down and read threads like this; they tend to evaporate as I reach the most current post. :bash:
> 
> And to think I missed all this because I have been butchering chickens...:sob:


I'll have to phone you next time, PM me your phone number.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Good, we are into food now, that is always a good sign. Thought for a bit it was Ground Hog Day at HT, peat and repeat. Personally cookies help pacify me, homemade, most any flavor will do.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

mmmmmmm Toll House with black walnuts or pecans!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

we need a good moist coconut cake and some good Southern Sweet Tea (blue pitcher) - the other unsweet tea is in the clear pitcher.

maybe a pecan pie, but a little early for that. 

Fried chicken for lunch, potato salad - rolls..... 

We need a big tree grove and picnic tables...


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

ERNARCHY! ROFLOL!!!

Well here I was all worked up and then it comes to this... So Ernie can we have cake even if we aren't locked in the basement and we agree with you and Angie about things or is it ONLY for the resistant? I'm hungry for cake lol.

I need the BI. We don't have cable or anything and lotsa times I forget to check the news or don't have time to wait for my internet to load the news page because of all the pics on it so his is where I come and see a bit about whats going on! Plus if you are living your life for the Lord its hard not to include Him in what you write anywhere. It's just part of life.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> we need a good moist coconut cake and some good Southern Sweet Tea (blue pitcher) - the other unsweet tea is in the clear pitcher.
> 
> maybe a pecan pie, but a little early for that.
> 
> ...


 Pie? I like pie! Am I invited for makeup pie too? After all, I got deleted...LMAO


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> we need a good moist coconut cake and some good Southern Sweet Tea (blue pitcher) - the other unsweet tea is in the clear pitcher.
> 
> maybe a pecan pie, but a little early for that.
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! Oooh nevermind the cake pecan pie is the BEST! I know how to make a mean pecan pie!! 

Maybe that is a skill that could be used for bartering pshtf... LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> Pie? I like pie! Am I invited for makeup pie too? After all, I got deleted...LMAO


You have to bring cupcakes for the ones that bring family. At least 2 or 3 dozen. Then you can come, too.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, I've noticed that when things wind down the threads always turn to PIE!!! 

Not a bad thing... I vote for apple pie (a little early) and peach pie.... what can I bring?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> You have to bring cupcakes for the ones that bring family. At least 2 or 3 dozen. Then you can come, too.


 Can I buy cupcakes or should I get the missus to make em?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> Can I buy cupcakes or should I get the missus to make em?


Better karma if homemade... but I bet store bought would be scarfed up also.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok, maybe a mix of both in case the home made turn out bad. 

@BluesGal It's not too early for apple pie here.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bluesgal said:


> Yes, I've noticed that when things wind down the threads always turn to PIE!!!
> 
> Not a bad thing... I vote for apple pie (a little early) and peach pie.... what can I bring?


Both kinds please, it's going to be a large gathering.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

anyone have some ears of corn to cook by water or roast to bring to this shindig?


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

NE prarie, pie making is a worthy bartering skill now and forever.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh I have a whole load of corn on the cob from my wonderful MIL Angie! I could bring it along! 

megafc I guess I better keep making them then! I wish I could find some rhubarb for a strawberry rhubarb pie!!


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> anyone have some ears of corn to cook by water or roast to bring to this shindig?


I'd bring ice cream too but don't think it'd make it in this heat...


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Blueberry buckle from my oven and a "No Fighting" banner to hang on the front porch! Plus peach spritzers!


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

I could bring some chocolate chip cookies and banana bread if anyone is interested in such.


----------



## giddy (Nov 14, 2006)

Tiempo- I stated that the words God and Christ couldn't be used in veterans burial.

You stated it simply was not true. 

Please read http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/...-be-corrected/ written by Rep. Ted Poe in Texas. The title of it is "National Cemetery's Anti-Religious Policy Is An Injustice That Must Be Corrected". National Cemetary is the 2nd largest cemetary for veterans. According to him, it is true.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I'm bringing a coconut cream pie
And then I'm throwing it in Invalid's face...just for the fun of it :lookout:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I'm bringing a coconut cream pie
> And then I'm throwing it in Invalid's face...just for the fun of it :lookout:


He must have 9 lives because if he was deleted you couldn't hit him with the pie :run: So in the name of fairness i'll eat the pie then you can throw the dish at him :angel:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I'm bringing a coconut cream pie
> And then I'm throwing it in Invalid's face...just for the fun of it :lookout:


 Be prepared for a banana cream wrestling match then...


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, I'll bring the video camera.. we'll finance the entire gathering selling the video rights!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bluesgal said:


> Ok, I'll bring the video camera.. we'll finance the entire gathering selling the video rights!!!!!!:grin:


America's Funniest Home Videos (Canadians & others welcome to come)


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Bluesgal said:


> Ok, I'll bring the video camera.. we'll finance the entire gathering selling the video rights!!!!!!:grin:


 Homesteaders gone wild... HA!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Homesteaders gone wild... HA!


 LOL :thumb:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Homesteaders gone wild... HA!


Shouldn't it be a Mississippi Mud Pie for wrestling? :indif:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Shouldn't it be a Mississippi Mud Pie for wrestling? :indif:


 That sounds wrong on so many levels.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay Ernie, now ya know we gotta let Angie out of the basement if we're putting together a pitch-in--and let's not forget to set it all up on the front porch.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

chickenista said:


> Oh.
> I don't really like chocolate cake.
> Got anything else? Maybe blackberry cobbler.


UGH! Must _you_ always be a trouble maker?:cute:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

InvalidID said:


> Homesteaders gone wild... HA!


I'll pull up my shirt and dance around. Of course that would probably put an end to the party, unless you got a thing for an old fat man's bouncing belly.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

As my wife says about me and a lot of my friends;
Ya'll just ain't right.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I can't make pies that anyone would want to eat.

So, if I'm invited, I'll bring the band.

[YOUTUBE]3VTszNLwFd0[/YOUTUBE]

Hope that worked. If not:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VTszNLwFd0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VTszNLwFd0[/ame]


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> That sounds wrong on so many levels.


Well duh...why do you think I said it rincess:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

giddy said:


> Tiempo- I stated that the words God and Christ couldn't be used in veterans burial.
> 
> You stated it simply was not true.
> 
> Please read http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/...-be-corrected/ written by Rep. Ted Poe in Texas. The title of it is "National Cemetery's Anti-Religious Policy Is An Injustice That Must Be Corrected". National Cemetary is the 2nd largest cemetary for veterans. According to him, it is true.


Your link does not work.

Here's another one:

http://www.alternet.org/world/15214...to_vets'_funerals_--_against_families'_wishes


----------

